# Einen Bot zum Einloggen



## _Blade_ (12. Jan 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich versuche einen Bot zu Programmieren,der sich zu bestimmten Zeiten in ein Browser Game einloggt und dann bestimmte dinge ausführt und sich danach wieder ausloggt!Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jan 2004)

Macht man wohl besser in Perl und ist laut den Regularien aller Browsergames, die ich kenne, untersagt.


----------



## bröggle (13. Jan 2004)

solche bots gibts wie sand am meer und da ist meiner meinung nach php einfacher, da die browsergames so gut wie alle auch auf php basieren.^-^


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> solche bots gibts wie sand am meer und da ist meiner meinung nach php einfacher, da die browsergames so gut wie alle auch auf php basieren.^-^



Inweifern macht das das Bot-Coding einfacher? Ich komme doch an den Game-Code eh nicht ran, da isses doch völlig egal in welcher Sprache das Game gecodet ist.


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2004)

Und wo kann man sich die Bots besorgen???


----------



## bröggle (13. Jan 2004)

doch unter umständen schon, denn du kannst ja z.b ein Formular zwischen schalten, dass dann die gewünschten parameter übergibt und ich weiß nicht ob ein perl formular daten so abschicken kann , wie es php braucht.
Ich habs zwar selbst noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert, aber interessant ist es sicherlich.^-^

@gast: google einfach oder sag für welches spiel...


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> doch unter umständen schon, denn du kannst ja z.b ein Formular zwischen schalten, dass dann die gewünschten parameter übergibt und ich weiß nicht ob ein perl formular daten so abschicken kann , wie es php braucht.



Den Punkt sehe ich nicht, denn Formulare sind HTML-Elemente, die ihre Daten mittels HTTP entweder mit GET oder POST verschicken. Denen ist es mal völlig egal, welche Skripttechnologie das ACTION-Ziel benutzt.

Das ist ja auch der Sinn von Standards, dass ich mir eben keinen Kopf darum machen muss, wie Daten am anderen Ende nun verarbeitet werden.


----------



## bröggle (13. Jan 2004)

ok, das hab ich nicht bedacht sorry... aber wenn mans automatisch macht, könnts evtl eine Rolle spielen.
Ich kann kein perl sondern nur php... mehr weiß ich halt nicht


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, das hab ich nicht bedacht sorry... aber wenn mans automatisch macht, könnts evtl eine Rolle spielen.
> Ich kann kein perl sondern nur php... mehr weiß ich halt nicht



Auch nicht. Für ein Programm ist ein Skript auf einem externen Server wie eine Blackbox. Zugriff hast du lediglich über die gegebenen Schnittstellen und das ist dann eben die Übermittlung von Daten mittels der HTTP-Methoden GET oder POST. Ob da am Ende ein PHP-Skript steht oder ein JSP oder einer das Ganze per E-Mail bekommt, ausdruckt und sich dann in Handarbeit ergeht ( Achtung, Ironie! ) ist egal.

In Perl ist sowas halt recht easy, weil es dort mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bereits fertige Module für sowas gibt. PEAR ist ja quasi die nachbildung für PHP eines Mechanismus, den Perl mit CPAN schon seit Urzeiten hat.

Ich entwickle auch hauptsächlich in PHP, wenn es um Webklamotten geht. Aber wenn man Andwenudungen zu schreiben hat, die mehr hinter den Kulissen arbeiten müssen, womöglich noch mit dem System selbst, dann ist Perl einfach die Macht und die Wahrscheinlichkeit hier bereits eine Lösung zu finden, deutlich größer als bei PHP. PHP ist eben deutlich jünger.

Und auch, wenn man "nur" PHP kann, sollte man schon nen guten Überblick haben, wie das Internet im Allgemeinen und das Web im Besonderen funktionieren. Es kann nur von Vorteil sein


----------



## bröggle (13. Jan 2004)

stimmt genau.^-^


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2004)

Den Bot bräuchte ich für Universe Assault(www.universe-assault.com)


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Jan 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den Bot bräuchte ich für Universe Assault(www.universe-assault.com)


   coole anwort.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn man Andwenudungen zu schreiben hat, die mehr hinter den Kulissen arbeiten müssen, womöglich noch mit dem System selbst, dann ist Perl einfach die Macht und die Wahrscheinlichkeit hier bereits eine Lösung zu finden, deutlich größer als bei PHP. PHP ist eben deutlich jünger.


mit dem alter hat das wenig zu tun.
python ist auch recht jung (kam noch nach php raus) und damit sollten die gleichen dinge möglich sein wie mit perl.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jan 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit dem alter hat das wenig zu tun.
> python ist auch recht jung (kam noch nach php raus) und damit sollten die gleichen dinge möglich sein wie mit perl.



Sicher, rein theoretisch schon. Aber willst du das Rad neu erfinden? Aktuell umfasst das CPAN-Archiv 5746 Perl-Module....


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @gast: google einfach oder sag für welches spiel...



Noch was zu meckern???Er hat gefragt und ich habe geantwortet!


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Jan 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stevg hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock: ok - überzeugt.


----------

